# Help with CUPS



## jml7 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a Brother 2170W network printer.

I followed the instructions to install CUPS.  I got a PPD from OpenPrinting, and added the printer through the web administration.  

First, the printer is not appearing in any of my applications.  I only get "Print to File" and "Print to LPR".

Second, when I go in CUPS and try to print a test page, it just hangs forever.  The status message is Processing - "Connecting to printer..."

Here's the printer information from CUPS.

Description:	Brother HL-2170W series
Location:	
Driver:	Brother HL-2170W Foomatic/pxlmono (recommended) (grayscale, 2-sided printing)
Connection:	lpd://BRN001BA92DD7CC/BINARY_P1
Defaults:	job-sheets=none, none media=na_letter_8.5x11in sides=one-sided

It works fine in Ubuntu so I figure there's just some configuration issues here.


----------



## jml7 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, I got the test page to print by putting in the IP address manually.  Now, I just need to figure out how to get the printer to display in the print window when I hit print.


----------



## jml7 (Apr 18, 2010)

Solved!  Here is the solution.


```
# echo 'WITH_CUPS="YES"' >> /etc/make.conf
# cd /usr/ports/print/libgnomeprint && make deinstall && make configure && make install
# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20 && make deinstall && make configure && make install
```


----------

